# Java mit SAP (JCo) - Voraussetzungen, Testumgebung?



## Donic (14. Jan 2008)

Moin,
ich lese gerade die Installationsanleitung und das Tutorial zu JCo. Eines ist mir bereits jetzt nicht klar:

Wie kann ich die SAP-Anbindung testen?

Sachlage: Ich soll ein bestehendes Java-Programm mit DB-Abfragen zu einer MySQL-Tabelle dahingehend ändern, dass die Daten nun von einem Funktionsbaustein aus SAP geliefert werden sollen und nicht mehr aus MySQL. Auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner läuft kein SAP. Wie kann ich die Verbindung testen/simulieren? Ich werde ja wohl kaum irgendein fettes SAP-System installieren müssen, vllt sogar noch mit einer Oracle-DB dahinter?


----------



## quippy (14. Jan 2008)

Du nicht, aber irgendwo in Deinem Netzwerk sollte schon eines sein!

Um es genauer zu sagen: um Dich bei JCo zu verbinden, mußt Du Properties zusammenstellen.

Diese sind:

```
* SAPClient. Mögliche Parameter für jcoConnectParameter:
 * jco.client.client 			SAP client
 * jco.client.user 				Logon user
 * jco.client.alias_user 		Alias user name
 * jco.client.passwd 			Logon password
 * jco.client.lang 				Logon language
 * jco.client.sysnr 			SAP system number
 * jco.client.ashost 			SAP application server
 * jco.client.mshost 			SAP message server
 * jco.client.gwhost 			Gateway host
 * jco.client.gwserv 			Gateway service
 * jco.client.r3name 			R/3 name
 * jco.client.group 			Group of SAP application servers
 * jco.client.tpname 			Program ID of external server program
 * jco.client.tphost 			Host of external server program
 * jco.client.type 				Type of remote host 2 = R/2, 3 = R/3, E = External
 * jco.client.trace 			Enable/disable RFC trace (0 or 1)
 * jco.client.codepage 			Initial codepage in SAP notation
 * jco.client.abap_debug 		Enable ABAP debugging 0 or 1
 * jco.client.use_sapgui 		Use remote SAP graphical user interface (0/1/2)
 * jco.client.getsso2 			Get/Don't get a SSO ticket after logon (1 or 0)
 * jco.client.mysapsso2 		Use the specified SAP Cookie Version 2 as logon ticket
 * jco.client.x509cert 			Use the specified X509 certificate as logon ticket
 * jco.client.lcheck 			Enable/Disable logon check at open time, 1 (enable) or 0 (disable)
 * jco.client.grt_data 			Additional data for GUI
 * jco.client.use_guihost 		Host to which to redirect the remote GUI
 * jco.client.use_guiserv 		Service to which to redirect of the remote GUI
 * jco.client.use_guiprogid 	Program ID of the server which starts the remote GUI
 * jco.client.snc_mode 			Secure network connection (SNC) mode, 0 (off) or 1 (on)
 * jco.client.snc_partnername	SNC partner, e.g. p:CN=R3, O=XYZ-INC, C=EN
 * jco.client.snc_qop 			SNC level of security, 1 to 9
 * jco.client.snc_myname 		SNC name. Overrides default SNC partner
 * jco.client.snc_lib 			Path to library which provides SNC service
 * jco.client.dest				R/2 destination
 * jco.client.saplogon_id		String defined for SAPLOGON on 32-bit Windows
 * jco.client.extiddata 		Data for external authentication (PAS)
 * jco.client.extidtype 		Type of external authentication (PAS)
 * jco.client.idle_timeout 		Idle timeout (in seconds) for the connection after which it will be closed by R/3. 
										Only positive values are allowed.
 * jco.client.dsr 				Enable/Disable dsr support (0 or 1)
```

so erstellst Du erfolgreich eine Verbindung z.B. durch angabe des Systemnamens, Systemnummer, Messageserver (beste Wahl, wenn es den gibt und auch eine Logon-Gruppe dazu!), etc.
Beispiel für den IDES-Testmandanten, wie er bei uns im Logon-Pad steht

```
props.setProperty("jco.client.lang", "DE");
		props.setProperty("jco.client.client", "800");
		props.setProperty("jco.client.sysnr", "02");
		props.setProperty("jco.client.ashost", "sap002ic1");
		props.setProperty("jco.client.r3name", "IC1");
		props.setProperty("jco.client.user", "EIN_USER");
		props.setProperty("jco.client.passwd", "GEHEIM");
```

Dann ist es noch elementar, daß in der /etc/services (in Windows/system32/driver oder so) Portmappings eingetragen sind. (sowas wie sapmsic1 für den Message-Server...)


----------



## MASTERmind (14. Jan 2008)

in sap kannst du das generell über einen sap baustein machen oder auch zb per squirrel direkt tabellen von sap gehen.
die sap bausteine sollten rfc-fähig sein, da du nur diese von aussen anzapfen kannst.

(auch für nicht rfc fähige bausteine gibt es natürlich tricks )

allerdings muss das SAP-System schon irgendwo im netzwerk vertreten sein, damit du das testen bzw. ausführen kannst wie der vorredner schon sagte.

noch ein tip: um den bapi in deiner java klasse nutzen zu können, gibt es bereits klassen irgendwo, die dir aus nem bapi halt java-klassen generieren!


----------



## quippy (14. Jan 2008)

Es sollte auf jeden Fall ein BAPI sein, denn die erfüllen im Gegensatz zu den nur RFC-Fähigen Bausteinen die Vorraussetzungen für einen entfernten Aufruf von einen *nicht*-Sap-System.
Reine RFCs gehen zwar auch, aber die könnten mit Exceptions statt mit BAPIRet2 arbeiten - und das kann JCo nicht.

Noch ein Tipp! JCo läuft nicht unter Java5, weil in Java5 die toString()-Methode von BigDecimal verändert wurde und die alte Mimik nun in "toPlainString()" liegt. JCo berücksichtigt das in der Version 2.1.8 noch nicht - benötigt aber intern den BigDecimal zur Darstellung von Zahlen. (oder ist endlich eine Java 5 fähige Version draußen und ich habe es nicht bemerkt?)


----------



## Donic (14. Jan 2008)

quippy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du nicht, aber irgendwo in Deinem Netzwerk sollte schon eines sein!
> 
> Um es genauer zu sagen: um Dich bei JCo zu verbinden, mußt Du Properties zusammenstellen.
> 
> Dann ist es noch elementar, daß in der /etc/services (in Windows/system32/driver oder so) Portmappings eingetragen sind. (sowas wie sapmsic1 für den Message-Server...)



OK, danke für die Antwort.
Dann wird das wohl nix, dass ich hier und nicht beim Kunden entwickel und teste.   

Was hat es mit den Portmappings auf sich? Ich kenne das nur für virtuelle Server/NAT bei Routern - welchen Sinn hat das hierbei und wie funktioniert das?


----------



## quippy (14. Jan 2008)

Es ist so: der JCo-Client versucht über den Namen des Ports diesen anzusprechen. Offensichtlich, weil man sich die Portnummern würfeln kann.
Du kannst daher eine "/etc/services" verwenden, die sowas ähnliches für Ports treibt, wie die /etc/hosts für Domainnamen und IP-Adressen. Es übersetzt den Kram.

Damit können Programme dann z.B. den Port 22 auf SSH auflösen. JCo wiederum möchte mit dem Namen sapmsic01 den Port vom Messageserver für das System IC01 ermitteln. Genaueres kann Dir dazu die SAP-Basis deines Kunden sagen.

By the way: vielleicht kann Dir dein Kunde ja eine VPN-Leitung zur Verfügung stellen, über die Du Dich dann verbinden kannst.
Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß im Hotel


----------



## Donic (14. Jan 2008)

Das scheint mir technisch doch etwas komplizierter zu sein als ich dachte. 
Dummerweise stehe ich etwas unter Zeitdruck...


----------



## rund (23. Jan 2008)

Moin moin,
kann mir bitte jemand von euch JCo für Linux hochladen, oder per Mail (Schnorxelkuh@T-Online.de) senden?
Genau genommen reicht wohl auch die "librfccm.so".
Ich will eigentlich nur mal kurz testen, ob ich mit PHP zu einem SAP-Server bei uns im Intranet durchkomme, ohne mich auf die monatelange Suche nach einem Ansprechpartner für die Marketplace-Kennung begeben zu müssen.

1000000 Dank!!!


----------



## rund (28. Jan 2008)

Hallo nochmal,
hab leider bisher nix gefunden, bzw. gesende bekommen.
Kann mir nicht bitte bitte einer von euch aushelfen?


----------



## Donic (5. Feb 2008)

Ich habe mit Linux zum Glück nichts am Hut, kann Dir da wohl auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Dafür habe ich jetzt eine weitere Verständnisfrage.
Wenn ich mir den Beispielcode des Tutorials anschaue, wird dort eine Rückgabestruktur eingelesen.
Mir ist nicht klar, ob diese von SAP gelieferte Struktur immer unter der Kennung "RETURN" anzusprechen ist. Ein Ausschnitt des Beispiels sieht so aus:

```
jcoConnection.execute(function);
            JCO.Structure returnStructure =
                    function.getExportParameterList().getStructure("RETURN");
            if (!(returnStructure.getString("TYPE").equals("") ||
                    returnStructure.getString("TYPE").equals("S"))) {
                System.out.println(returnStructure.getString("MESSAGE"));
                System.exit(1);
            }
```

Nun habe ich ein Beispiel einer bereits bestehenden Anbindung ans SAP via Excel/VBA bekommen:

```
theFunc.exports("NAME") = the_name
        theFunc.exports("KUNDENNR") = "*"
        returnFunc = theFunc.Call
        die_exception = theFunc.Exception
 
        If returnFunc = True Then
            Set customers = theFunc.tables.Item("CUSTOMERS")
            endcol = 0
            Call display_customers (the_name, customers, startzeil, endcol)
            startzeil = endcol
            Set customers = Nothing
        Else
            If die_exception = "NO_RECORD_FOUND" Then
               Cells(startzeil, 1) = "Keine Werte vorhanden für " + the_name
                startzeil = startzeil + 1
            Else
                MsgBox "Fehler beim Zugriff auf Funktion im R/3 ! "
            Exit Sub
            End If
        End If
```
Was mir jetzt nicht transparent ist: Wie ich die Fehlermeldungen (mir wurde mitgeteilt: FEHLENDES_MATERIAL, KLASSEN_FEHLER, SONSTIGER_FEHLER) auslesen kann. Ich vermute fast, dass es mit

```
function.getExportParameterList().getStructure("RETURN");
```
nicht geht. Aber wie dann? Über function.getException(irgendein_String)? Was ist dann der Übergabeparameter? Oder über function.getExceptionList()? Dann bekomme ich eine Liste an AbapExceptions - wie komme ich dann an die mir mitgeteilten Fehler?

Und last but not least: Was hat das mit der getStructure() auf sich - brauche ich sie, wenn ja, wofür? Denn eigentlich bekomme und brauche ich als Rückgabe nur eine Tabelle, keine Struktur.

Danke und viele Grüße,
ein verwirrter Donic


----------

